# I lost myself! Please bring me back!



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

Since being on my own, I started doing things that I always wanted to but didn't because my other half didn't want to partake in the activities. When I went about those activities by myself, he would come along with a long face and make me pseudo-miserable.

However, while I have found distractions and things to do, I came to the realization that I don't know what I like, what makes me tick, or found a hobby that I could stick with long term.

Over the weekend, I overhead this conversation between two men and fishing. I had no idea that fishing could provide so much conversation! Then it dawned on me that I wish I could talk about something that passionately. 

Anyone else out there trying to find themselves again? What hobbies/activities are you actively pursuing and actually sticking with? 

I need to find something that has me interested... I just go through the motions of work, working out, eating, eating out with friends... but something is missing. I need an activity.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I can think of a TON of new stuff I want to try and some old favorites I want to get back into...

archery, bowling, tae kwon do, pistol-shooting, stained glass, pottery, bicycling, sailing, canoeing, wind-surfing, photography, calligraphy, cooking, adult swim team, camping, guitar, piano, foreign languages, book club, tutoring, progressive dinner (aka mobile dinner party), yoga, fencing, flying a plane.

for ideas, check the website for universities near you and see what they offer their students, check the arts council near you and see what they offer in classes, check the recreation department of your city and see what sports they offer, Google 'World's Largest List of Hobbies'.

this should get you started!


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hard to think of new things, but I can list some things that I've lost along the way that may tickle your fancy...

Lost, but slowly finding:
Shooting
Hiking
Camping
Off Roading
Rowing
Kayaking
White Water Rafting

New:
Golf
Wine Tasting
Kickball
Dodgeball

Anything you'd like to add?


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny that shooting is on two posts in a row. 5 days after my divorce I bought a .357 and have been to the range many times. Talk about a good release (if you're into, ya know, explosions).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Totally an excellent release! I just re-upped my CCP, not that I carry, but I always like to have my bases covered during transport. 

Haven't shot mine since before my first pregnancy. It's just sitting in my gun safe. I was always paranoid about the lead flying around in the air at the range affecting my pregnancies... GUESS THAT'S NOT A PROBLEM NOW!


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

Sham, i read your entire 86 page thread, and one thing that really stood out for me was that you went to the range to blow off steam. That sounds really good right now, let me you.  All I need is a gun...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

toolforgrowth said:


> Sham, i read your entire 86 page thread, and one thing that really stood out for me was that you went to the range to blow off steam. That sounds really good right now, let me you.  All I need is a gun...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He actually has two threads. Maybe a third soon?


----------



## soconfused1984 (Apr 19, 2012)

first find what type of personality you have,,,are you the passive, quite, like me? or are you active, sporty, adventurous etc.... I enjoy sitting down activities like crafts, drawing, painting, making jewerly, sewing etc...but i also looooove dancing! so i joined a dancing class hehehe! its fun and its soooo exciting! i enjoy it so much =)


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel the same way Yellowsub, I'm a jack-of-all-trades-expert-at-none type. My hobby is constantly trying new hobbies (bloody expensive which is my reason for doing nothing instead, lol). Seriously though, over the winter I've gotten back into squash (just played a tournament on the weekend) got a ski trip in, planning to do some golf this summer. I'd love to do lots more like travel, camping etc but sometimes its about prioritizing - I think mostly its about simply doing something you actually WANT to do and just enjoying it in the moment.


----------

